# DIY LED Full Spectrum Design..



## kingdamm (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Folks,
I designed an Led prototype for my 120cm Planted Aquarium,went through most of the topics posted over here on DIY LED and info was great.

Here are my Specification & Design currently in use
--------------------------------------------------------------------
1.Length of the Heat Sink Fixture = 110cm
2.Width of the Heat Sink Fixture = 12cm
3.Led Make = 1w Edison
4.Colour Temperature = 6700k
5.Lumen = 129.35 Lu /1w Led
6.Led in Heat Sink Fixture = 96 Nos ( 32w X 3 line strips )
7.Total Output of the Led Unit = 96 Watts

Attaching the vector image of my Fixture










I would like to redesign my fixture with full spectrum Leds (RGB) to enhance better coloration,compact growth along with a tweak in their Photosynthetic activity.

Adding of RGB leds to my existing fixture replacing some of my existing 6700k.

1.Green/Cyan 525nm
2.Red 625nm
3.Royal Blue 450nm
4.Purple 410nm
Experts guide me how many RGB Leds should i require & where to position them.

Regarding T5 light systems and their spectrum's lot info's are available,but with regard to LEDs less info's are shared.Would like the experts come in and guide.Thank you in Advance..


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Try this site: http://www.bmlcustom.com/custom-led-strip/

It will give you a rough idea of how it will look etc.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

kingdamm said:


> Hi Folks,
> I designed an Led prototype for my 120cm Planted Aquarium,went through most of the topics posted over here on DIY LED and info was great.
> 
> Here are my Specification & Design currently in use
> ...


It sounds like you have good starting point. While I'm no longer a fanatic on the 1 watt LED's mainly do to cost I prefer LED;'s in the 3 to 5 Watt Rang as they require much fewer LED's bring the final cost much more reasonable.

for fresh water I prefer to use a combination of cool white 6,500K and Neutral White 4,000K LED'd. But since you already have start with 6,700K LED's I'll recommend a different approach that what I usually take.

Your 6,700K LED's if properly advertised are already strong in blue light but are weak on the red end of the spectrum. By adding 620nm LED's you will build up the red end of the spectrum. But a little red in LED power goes a long way so you do not need a lot of additional RED. On a 96 bulb fixture I would probably include about 8 Red LED's but no more than 12.

The other thing is if you look all LED Full Spectrum plots regardless of the color temperature there is a weak area in the 490 to 505nm area, As far as photosynthesis this is not a super important area but some people like to fill this gap for appearance reasons. only 4 to 6 LED's of your 96 would be all that I would use in this spectrum range. Note they do make a 495nm LED that is ideal for this.

As far as the 410 nm LED's are concerned if you were going to use this on a Reef tank I would say add them as well as 430 nm LED's. But for fresh water this need is nearly as important and your 6,700nm LED's should be giving you more than enough light in that near UV range.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

An additional note on total wattage. In your case you should be around 96 watts which should be enough to handle a lower light planted tank of about 96 gallons or a high light requiring planted tank of about 64 Gallons. If your tank is smaller than this you may want to raise the lighting to compensate for the higher light level. Another options are using dimmable drivers.


----------



## kingdamm (Mar 7, 2011)

I will post the pics really soon..

Thanks


----------



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

kingdamm: How's it coming along? I'd like to see what you've got going. 

I've got a 120somthing gallon tank that's 72" long and 23" tall (about 18" thick). I've just been given an impressive collection of plants, some of which I'm pretty sure need stronger light than I have. 

I've got no problem with building my own LED array, but I've never really tried this before. My covers are glass and I've had them break before with too much heat. I've got fish that jump, so open top is not an option. I'm guessing I need some pretty strong LED's to get sufficient light down to my substrate, which itself is black (doh!). 

Could anyone here, who's been down this road, please fill me in on what you think the best combination of high output LED's and drivers for me might be?

Thank you!


----------

